# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Câu chuyện : Giá trị của con ốc vít

## lucasyeah12345

Minh và Thành là hai người bạn thân với nhau. Ông Thành là người bán đồ kim khí khá lâu trong vùng, cửa hàng của ông nhỏ nhắn nằm trong một con hẻm nhỏ. Một hôm ông Minh đến nhà ông Thành chơi, thì có khách đến mua hàng. Bài học kinh doanh đến từ con ốc vít nghe khá lạ nhưng rất thú vị, cùng tìm hiểu nhé.

– Bán cho tôi con ốc vít cỡ này đi ạ.

– Đây anh ạ, của anh hai nghìn đồng.

– Cảm ơn anh. – Ông Thành cười tươi và trả lời với khách.

Thấy công việc của bạn mình toàn bán những thứ nhỏ lẻ, giá trị chẳng là bao ông Minh mới nói:

– Cậu bán thế này thì tới bao giờ mới khấm khá được.
Không trả lời, ông Thành chỉ cười….

Hai năm sau, ông Minh lại trở lại cửa hàng kim khí thăm người bạn cũ. Điều ngạc nhiên ở đây là cửa hàng đã to lớn hơn rất nhiều, biển treo hoành tráng với quy mô một công ty chuyên cung cấp hàng kim khí. Ông Minh nghĩ mãi không ra tại sao chỉ với công việc bán những thứ nhỏ lẻ mà người bạn mình lại có thể phát triển quy mô cửa hàng như vậy.

Vừa bước vào cửa hàng, một vị khách đi ra, ông Thành thấy trên bàn là một khoảng tiền khá lớn, chắc có lẽ là tiền cọc hay tiền hàng kim khí gì đó. Thấy người bạn cũ ông Thành không khỏi vui mừng. Ông bảo chỉ là nhờ may mắn và gặp thời vận nên mới thành công được như ngày hôm nay. Họ đang trò chuyện với nhau thì một anh thợ máy người lấm lem dầu mỡ hối hả bước vào:

Chú Thành có loại ốc vít này không chú? – Anh thợ đưa con ốc cho ông Thành xem.

– Loại này người ta ít dùng lắm, anh chờ tôi tí nhé. Nói xong ông Thành bắt đầu lục lọi khắp các ngăn đựng ốc trong cửa hàng. “Thì ra đây là chiêu để ông ấy hét giá đây mà” – ông Minh nghĩ – “chứ bán mấy con ốc nhỏ lẻ vài ba ngàn kia sao mà khấm khá được”.

– Để tôi vào kho xem chứ ngoài này không có. – ông Thành nói.

Hơn một tiếng đồng hồ trôi qua, ông Thành bước ra với mồ hôi nhễ nhại, khuôn mặt tươi cười sung sướng: “Có rồi anh, của anh ba ngàn.” Lúc bấy giờ ông Minh mới bật ngửa.

– Bán con ốc có ba ngàn mà ông làm chi cho cực khổ vậy? – Ông Minh hỏi giọng đầy thắc mắc.

– 3000 đồng chỉ là giá trị của một con ốc-vít nhưng không phải là giá trị của một khách hàng. Mình phục vụ họ tận tình, xuất phát từ cái tâm của người bán hàng thì họ sẽ tin tưởng quay lại với mình những lần sau.

Một câu nói tưởng chừng là ngờ nghệch ngốc nghếch, nếu xét về mặt lợi tức kinh tế trước mắt. Nhưng nếu nhìn vào cơ ngơi ông đã tạo dựng được, thì chúng ta không ai dám bảo rằng ông chủ tiệm này là tay ngờ nghệch, ngốc nghếch cả! Thế nhưng cái mà ông ta nhắm tới là giá trị khách hàng và lợi ích lâu dài

----------


## lucasyeah12345

Bị loại ngay từ vòng đầu tiên, nhưng đến vòng phỏng vấn trực tiếp, chàng trai ấy vẫn quyết tham dự vì “tôi tin rằng mình có thể đậu”. Tiếp đó là những bất ngờ, để cuối cùng “anh là người đầu tiên được nhận vào làm việc ở công ty chúng tôi”! 

Đó là một câu chuyện được đăng trên tạp chí Độc Giả của Trung Quốc số ra gần đây. Câu chuyện đó như sau:

Một công ty lớn tuyển mộ nhân sự và số người ứng thí rất đông. Họ đều có bề dày kinh nghiệm và có bằng cấp, học vị đáng kính nể. Cuối cùng qua ba vòng thi tuyển chỉ còn lại 11 người được lọt vào vòng cuối cùng để vô sáu vị trí quan trọng của công ty, và do chính tổng giám đốc và những nhân vật cao cấp trong công ty trực tiếp phỏng vấn.

Thế nhưng khi vị tổng giám đốc nhìn xuống và chợt phát hiện có đến 12 người tham dự. Ông cất tiếng hỏi:

Ai trong số các vị đã không lọt qua các vòng tuyển chọn trước đó?

- Thưa ông, tôi. Một chàng trai ngồi bên phải hàng ghế cuối cùng đứng dậy. Anh ta nói thêm: Thưa ông, tôi bị loại ngay từ vòng đầu tiên nhưng tôi lại tin rằng mình có thể đậu nên vẫn muốn thử sức ở vòng cuối cùng này.

Mọi người trong phòng đều bật cười, kể cả ông già chuyên lo việc trà nước đứng ở phía cửa ra vào. Ông tổng giám đốc vừa ngạc nhiên, vừa tò mò nên hỏi tiếp:

Anh đã bị loại từ vòng đầu, vậy hôm nay anh tới đây có nghĩa gì?

Rất tự tin, chàng trai trả lời:

- Tôi chỉ tốt nghiệp đại học và là một nhân viên bình thường nhưng tôi có 11 năm kinh nghiệm làm việc và đã từng làm cho 18 công ty khác nhau...

Ông tổng giám đốc ngắt lời:

Bằng cấp, học lực và chức vụ của anh đều ở mức trung bình. 11 năm kinh nghiệm quả là điều đáng nói nhưng di chuyển đến 18 công ty khác nhau thì đúng là điều chúng tôi rất ngạc nhiên. Tuy nhiên với tư cách là nhà tuyển dụng, chúng tôi không thích điều này.

- Thưa ông, tôi không hề xin chuyển đổi công ty mà tại vì 18 công ty mà tôi đã từng làm việc đều... phá sản - Chàng thanh niên vẫn trả lời tỉnh bơ.

Lần này thì cả khán phòng cười ồ. Có tiếng bình phẩm từ phía trên: “Cậu ta đúng là người xui xẻo”. Nhưng chàng trai không vì thế mà tức giận. Anh ta nói tiếp:

- Tôi cho rằng đó mới chính là điểm mạnh của riêng tôi mà không phải ai trong quí vị ở đây đều có được. 

Cả phòng lại ồn ào lên. Chính lúc này, ông già phục vụ nước tiến đến bàn chủ tọa và rót nước cho các vị lãnh đạo trong hội đồng giám khảo. Chàng trai tiếp tục:

- Tôi hiểu rất rõ 18 công ty đó bởi tôi đã từng cùng với những đồng nghiệp của mình chung lưng đấu cật để kéo chúng khỏi bờ vực phá sản. Tuy không thành công, nhưng tôi đã học được rất nhiều từ những sai lầm để dẫn đến thất bại. Đa số chúng ta thường thích tìm hiểu và học hỏi những kinh nghiệm để thành công nhưng khác với quí vị, tôi chắc chắn có nhiều kinh nghiệm hơn người khác ở chỗ biết làm thế nào để tránh sai lầm và thất bại.

Ngừng một chút, chàng trai nói tiếp:

- Tôi biết chắc những kinh nghiệm để thành công thường có những điểm tương đồng nhưng lý do để dẫn đến thất bại thì luôn luôn khác nhau. Thật sự rất khó biến kinh nghiệm thành công của người khác thành của cải của chính mình, nhưng chúng ta lại rất dễ phạm sai lầm của kẻ khác.

Vừa nói xong, chàng trai đứng dậy và tỏ ý muốn đi ra khỏi phòng. Ông phục vụ già lại chồm lên rót nước cho ông tổng giám đốc. Bất ngờ chàng trai quay đầu lại mỉm cười và nói với ông tổng giám đốc:

- 11 năm với 18 công ty khác nhau cho phép tôi có sự quan sát và óc phân tích về người và việc. Vì vậy, tôi biết rõ tổng giám đốc và là vị giám khảo thật sự của ngày hôm nay không phải là ông mà chính là ông già lao công, phục vụ nước này.

Cả 11 thí sinh trong phòng đều tròn mắt ngạc nhiên và nhìn về phía người phục vụ già với ánh mắt hoài nghi. Lúc này, ông già lao công mỉm cười hài lòng và nói:

- Rất giỏi! Anh sẽ là người đầu tiên được nhận vào làm việc tại công ty chúng tôi. Ngoài ra, tôi cũng thật sự muốn biết vì sao màn trình diễn của tôi lại có thể bị thất bại nhanh chóng như vậy.

----------


## lucasyeah12345

Một thanh niên mới được tuyển vào bán hàng cho một cửa hàng kinh doanh tổng hợp. Khi ngày làm việc đầu tiên của anh ta kết thúc, ông chủ tiến lại và hỏi anh ta:
- Anh đã bán hàng hoá cho bao nhiêu người trong ngày đầu tiên hôm nay?
- Chỉ một người thôi - Người bán hàng mới trả lời.
- Cái gì, chỉ một người thôi sao - Ông chủ thốt lên bực tức - Hầu hết các nhân viên của tôi đều bán được hàng ít nhất cho 20 hoặc 30 người trong một ngày. Thế tổng số tiền thu được là bao nhiêu?
- Dạ thưa, khoảng xấp xỉ 100 ngàn USD.
- 100 ngàn USD cơ à - Ông chủ vui mừng reo lên - làm sao chỉ một người mà cậu lại bán được nhiều hàng thế?
Nhân viên bán hàng mới kể lại:
- Khi người đàn ông đó đến, tôi bán cho ông ta một cái lưỡi câu nhỏ, sau đó tôi khuyên ông ta nên mua thêm một cái lưỡi câu loại trung bình và một cái lưỡi câu loại lớn. Sau khi ông ta mua xong lưỡi câu, tôi lại khuyên ông ta nên mua thêm dây câu, loại nhỏ, loại nhỡ và loại to để câu các loại cá khác nhau. 
Tôi hỏi ông ta rằng ông ta sẽ đi câu ở đâu, ông ấy trả lời rằng ông ấy sẽ đi câu ở ven biển. Tôi nói với ông ấy là ông ấy có lẽ nên mua một cái xuồng máy và tôi đã đưa ông ta sang khu bán xuồng máy và bán cho ông ta cái xuồng hiện đại với 2 động cơ. Sau khi mua xuồng xong ông ta nói rằng chiếc ô tô con của ông ta nhỏ quá cho nên không thể chở chiếc xuồng được và vì vậy tôi lại đưa ông ta đến khu bán ô tô và bán cho ông ta một cái xe tải để chở xuồng ra biển. Nghe xong, ông chủ vô cùng hài lòng với tay nhân viên mới của mình. Ông nói giọng đầy hâm mộ:
- Như vậy là anh đã thuyết phục và bán cho ông ta tất cả mọi thứ đó khi mà lúc đầu ông ta đến chỉ định mua một cái lưỡi câu, anh thật là một nhân viên bán hàng giỏi.
- Không, thực ra không hẳn vậy - Người bán hàng giải thích - Lúc đầu, ông ta đến chỉ định mua ít viên thuốc cảm cho vợ. Nhưng tôi nói với ông ta rằng "Tuần này vợ ông bị cảm cúm như vậy, ông ở nhà mà làm gì, tôi khuyên ông nên đi câu”.

----------


## lucasyeah12345

Nhiều năm trước, hai nhân viên kinh doanh được một nhà sản xuất giày ở Anh gửi tới châu Phi để tìm hiểu tiềm năng thị trường và báo cáo lại.

Người thứ nhất cho biết: “Thị trường không có tiềm năng – không ai mang giày cả”.

Người thứ hai cho biết: “Thị trường có tiềm năng to lớn – không ai mang giày cả”.

*Bài học rút ra*: Mỗi tình huống, trường hợp đều đi kèm cả thuận lợi và khó khăn. Người kinh doanh giỏi là người nhìn thấy thuận lợi trong khó khăn và biết cách tận dụng nó.

----------


## lucasyeah12345

Người bán gà quay đã có ngày làm việc cực kỳ tốt. Anh ta tự hào nhấc con gà cuối cùng lên cân và quay lại nói với khách hàng: “Con này giá 6,35 USD”.

“Mức giá hợp lý đấy nhưng con này hơi nhỏ”, người phụ nữ mua hàng đáp. “Anh không có con nào lớn hơn à?”

Sau một hồi suy nghĩ, người bán hàng nhanh chóng cất con gà vào tủ đồ ăn, dừng lại một vài giây, rồi lại lấy nó ra.

“Con này nặng hơn chút. Giá 6,65 USD”, người bán gà rụt rè đáp.

Người phụ nữ cân nhắc một chút rồi đưa ra quyết định cuối cùng: “Ồ, tôi nghĩ ra rồi. Tôi sẽ lấy cả hai con”.

*Bài học rút ra*: Đừng lừa dối khách hàng, vì bạn không bao giờ biết điều gì đang đợi mình phía trước.

----------


## lucasyeah12345

Một cặp vợ chồng nọ đi dạo qua các cửa hàng. Người vợ nhìn thấy một bộ đồ ăn cao cấp và tỏ ý muốn mua. Ông chồng chê món đồ đó đắt đỏ nên không muốn chi tiền. Người bán hàng xem qua rồi nói nhỏ một câu với người chồng. Sau khi nghe xong, ông không còn do dự, liền lập tức bỏ tiền ra mua.

Tại sao người chồng lại thay đổi nhanh chóng này đến như vậy?

Bởi vì người bán hàng đã nói: “Bộ đồ ăn này quý như thế, vợ của anh sẽ không nỡ để anh rửa đâu”.

*Bài học rút ra*: Quan điểm của khách hàng rất khó thay đổi, quan trọng là cần biết tận dụng thời cơ để thay đổi tâm lý khách hàng.

----------


## lucasyeah12345

Có một vị khách đi mua sữa bò vào một sáng cuối tuần.

Khi đang đi thì gặp người gánh hàng rong đang bán sữa bò ở ven đường, anh tiến đến và hỏi giá. Người bán hàng rong trả lời: “1 chai 3 đồng, 3 chai 10 đồng”.

Anh không nói gì liền lấy trong túi ra 3 đồng để mua 1 chai, rồi mua thành 3 lần. Mua xong anh ta rất đắc ý cười lớn nói với người bán hàng rong: “Ông có thấy không, tôi chỉ trả 9 đồng đã mua được 3 chai sữa”.

Người bán hàng rong không nói gì, chỉ mỉm cười và thầm nghĩ: “Hay thật! Từ khi áp dụng phương pháp tính giá này, chỉ một thoáng mình đã bán được 3 chai sữa”.

*Bài học rút ra*: Muốn bán được nhiều hàng cần nắm rõ tâm lý khách hàng, từ đó sáng tạo ra phương thức bán hàng độc đáo.

----------


## lucasyeah12345

Người đàn ông mù ngồi tại một góc phố bận rộn trong giờ cao điểm. Bên cạnh ông là một chiếc cốc đựng tiền và tấm bìa cứng có ghi dòng chữ: “Tôi bị mù. Xin hãy giúp tôi”.

Người qua đường vẫn vội vã di chuyển, không ai cho tiền người mù.

Một nhân viên quảng cáo trẻ tuổi đi qua và nhìn thấy người mù già cả với chiếc cốc rỗng. Cô cũng nhận ra mọi người hoàn toàn không có phản ứng gì trước sự hiện diện của người mù, chứ chưa nói đến việc dừng lại cho tiền.

Nhân viên quảng cáo lấy một chiếc bút từ trong túi áo, xoay ngược tấm bìa cứng của người mù từ trước ra sau, viết vài dòng lên đó rồi rời đi. Ngay lập tức, mọi người bắt đầu thả tiền vào chiếc cốc. Chẳng mấy chốc, tiền tràn ra bên ngoài.

Lúc này, người mù quay sang nhờ một người lạ mặt đứng cạnh mình, giải thích xem trên tấm bìa viết gì.

Người lạ mặt cho biết: “Tấm bìa viết rằng ‘Hôm nay là một ngày đẹp trời, bạn có thể nhìn thấy điều ấy, còn tôi thì không’.”

*Bài học rút ra*: Nhiều khi chỉ cần chọn lựa ngôn ngữ quảng cáo thích hợp, bạn đã có thể kết nối và thay đổi hành vi của khách hàng.

----------


## lucasyeah12345

IPhone 7 thì sao? Họ chỉ bán bản 32GB, 128GB, 256GB.
Với máy ảnh chụp ảnh và quay phim 4K, bộ nhớ 32GB là quá nhỏ, bản 64GB sẽ hợp lý hơn nhưng… không có. Hầu hết mọi người lại “cố gắng” lên đời bản 128GB đắt hơn hẳn $100, vậy là Apple tăng doanh số 1 cách rất tự nhiên.
Đây được gọi là UPSELL bằng RAVING FANS. Đã là Fans, tiền không còn là vấn đề.

*Bài học rút ra*: Hãy biến khách hàng thành fan trung thành với sản phẩm của bạn

----------

